# New Starter



## Barbutler (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi i wondered if anyone could help me ,i have recently employed someone who i believe may use this forum ,after a shaky start this lady is actually coming good .To go from not knowing what a tin opener is to making quality Panninis in 1 week is quite remarkable .congratulation to this lady and keep on improving .Does anyone out there know who this is Thanks:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SHAKEY?????

LOL!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> SHAKEY?????
> 
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx




Lol Well done Jo.. We know who to call for our picnic xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Barbutler said:


> Hi i wondered if anyone could help me ,i have recently employed someone who i believe may use this forum ,after a shaky start this lady is actually coming good .To go from not knowing what a tin opener is to making quality Panninis in 1 week is quite remarkable .congratulation to this lady and keep on improving .Does anyone out there know who this is Thanks:clap2:


I've got an inkling...

I hope you have included a weekly foot massage in her conditions of employment!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

So how did you manage to feed your lot before jojo if you couldn't even use a tin opener?
Your poor kids, its a wonder they have survived so long


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Veronica said:


> So how did you manage to feed your lot before jojo if you couldn't even use a tin opener?
> Your poor kids, its a wonder they have survived so long


I suspect Jo has only ever prepared delicious dishes using fresh ingredients


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> I suspect Jo has only ever prepared delicious dishes using fresh ingredients


yeah right




who did she meet for a coffee in Iceland the other day


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yeah right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need a can opener for diet coke or pop tarts!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> You don't need a can opener for diet coke or pop tarts!!


what are pop tarts


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> what are pop tarts


Pop-Tarts | Flavors, Promotions, Ideas for Fun


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> Pop-Tarts | Flavors, Promotions, Ideas for Fun


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xabiachica said:


>


Yeah exactly, gross.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> what are pop tarts


Britney Spears is one I believe.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Britney Spears is one I believe.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As for a can opener - ok, I'm left handed and I've always used an electric one! thats when I'm not making wonderful homemade meals of course!!! Nowadays nearly all cans have pull rings so the can opener is something I've not come across!!! So when I was faced with one the other day, I hadnt a clue - much to bosses amusement and my embarrassment. I've suggested he sends me on an all expenses paid course on can opening lol!! 

Pop tarts are something my children have occasionally, they're horrible little things, carboard with red strawberry flavoured chemicals inside!

And yes, I need expenses to pay for a foot massager please mr Barbutler?????????????

Seriously tho, my first week completed and I'm really enjoying it, I'm determined to get things running smoothly and efficiently. The food is all good, the cakes and pastries are even better and the service is good, we just need to get a good routine going!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Britney Spears is one I believe.


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

